# Red Lobster-linguine shrimp Cajun style



## bevkile (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is a my creation.  DH said it was just as good as theirs.  Coming from him, I was surprised.

CAJUN SHRIMP w LINGUINE
INGRED:
BAG OF READY COOKED FROZEN AND DE VEINED SHRIMP THAWED AND TAILS REMOVED
PARMESAN CHEESE GRATED
HALF AND HALF
BAYOU BLAST EMRILS'S
BUTTER
LINGUINE
While pasta is cooking, melt in a saucepan, half a stick of butter, add 1 tbsp Bayou Blast 
spices, stir until well blended.  Add two cups half and half.  When heated through, add 1/2 cup grated 
parm cheese.  Let sauce thicken.  If it seems too thick, thin with more half and half.
I like my pasta al dente.  Add 1 tsp salt to pasta water.  I cook it for the shortest time 
after it come back to a boil.  One or two minutes before pasta is finished, add shrimp 
to pasta water.  Drain and place in serving dish.  Pour sauce over shrimp and linguine.
ENJOY


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds easy and good...thanks for for sharing!


----------



## bevkile (Nov 14, 2005)

I forgot to post Emril's Bayou Blast. 
Emeril's ESSENCE
Creole Seasoning 
(also referred to as Bayou Blast): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika (hot or sweet) 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 
Combine all ingredients thoroughly. 
Yield: 2/3 cup

Emeril Lagasse's Baby Bam Spice Seasoning Mix 
Ingredients
3 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons dried parsley
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon dried oregano


----------

